# Pioneer Elite SC-57 Receiver Review: Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/pioneersc57review.jpg[/img] 
*Pioneer Elite SC-57 Receiver Review: Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!* [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7068&w=o[/img]

*Summary*: Pioneer breaks new ground with the Elite SC-57 and its ferocious D3 amplifier design and while I was incredibly disappointed by the lack of volume display, the truth is that when I was listening to music and watching movies I couldn’t have cared less about that option and the same can be said for the external wireless as I don’t chance anything I consider important to a wireless signal anyway. With all of the connectivity options available on this unit right out of the box, I find it hard to believe that anyone could complain about something that is missing, although I am sure someone will. The Airtunes seamlessly integrates into your home systems to enable streaming from any Apple device that can support the architecture. The optional Bluetooth adapter can support wireless streaming from any device that is not natively supported on the system and with this list of features, anyone who would complain is looking to do so in the first place.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Great review Dale! :T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Estimated Power Consumption	370 Watts_


.... wow.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> .... wow.


You think 370 watts is alot ???
Or do you think its about 1300 watts low ??


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

chashint said:


> You think 370 watts is alot ???
> Or do you think its about 1300 watts low ??


It's about 60% the consumption of my 100wpc class AB marantz receiver!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Great review Dale! I'm also a fan of Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers. In fact, I have an SC57 in my living room system.

As an authorized dealer I can tell you sales are strong and steady for this flagship model.

-Robert


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dale, A nice review indeed!

The part about the Pwr consumption clearly points out the efficiency of the Class D³ Amp section. Glad to hear it's not a room heater.

This may be of particular interest to those like myself who have the equipment in a room and not remotely located in a closet, for example. My HT becomes one hot room ~1/3 of the way into a movie; not so much because of my receiver though. It's mostly due to my projector. I am planning a mod to the HT to extract the projectors exhaust into the HVAC recirc. ducting.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert Zohn said:


> Great review Dale! I'm also a fan of Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers. In fact, I have an SC57 in my living room system.
> 
> As an authorized dealer I can tell you sales are strong and steady for this flagship model.
> 
> -Robert


Thank you Robert, the thing truly is an awesome piece of technology and I really hated to send that one back!



smurphy522 said:


> Dale, A nice review indeed!
> 
> The part about the Pwr consumption clearly points out the efficiency of the Class D³ Amp section. Glad to hear it's not a room heater.
> 
> This may be of particular interest to those like myself who have the equipment in a room and not remotely located in a closet, for example. My HT becomes one hot room ~1/3 of the way into a movie; not so much because of my receiver though. It's mostly due to my projector. I am planning a mod to the HT to extract the projectors exhaust into the HVAC recirc. ducting.


This one runs very cool, especially when compared to the other units in my HT.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just picked up an SC35 two months ago and Im all ready to trade it in for this jewel ... I bet all the Onkyo lover's here are secretly thinking the same thing....:hail:


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

I currently have a Denon 4810CI but I'm debating what to do make my HT 3D enabled. I would either get an Oppo 93 and feed it directly to the projector, or replace the whole thing with the SC-57.

Though I have to say the volume display would drive me insane since my equipment is in a closet behind me (full disc. I'm OCD like you. I only buy boxed MIB games and I've even reprinted some PS3 covers so they match on the shelf (check out 'the cover project' and cry with joy/pain)).
I also really like all the front AV Ins on my Denon.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Great review. It's unfortunate that the EQ on a flagship product doesn't EQ the lower bass frequencies though...but as you said, there are many other options available for users to take advantage of.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Great review. Thanks

The question that I have been wanting to ask is: Which would you consider better, the 37 or the 57 with a 6 to 8 ohm speaker? Thanks


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone using antimode or SMS-1 with SC57 and did this help.


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

robsong said:


> Anyone using antimode or SMS-1 with SC57 and did this help.


What is this feature...? :huh: onder:

Just picked up my SC-57 last week. I exchanged it from a Yamaha RX-A3010 due to the Yamaha not being able to correctly power my 6 ohm speakers. Although, I am still on the fence on whether it was a unique issue with the one I got or if its a general characteristic of the model. 

The RX-A3010 was shutting down 3/4 of the way into demanding sound track movies in volume levels of -5.0 to 0.0 dB. No one not even Yamaha was able to figure out what was going on...so I moved on to the Pioneer Elite SC-57. 

After testing this receiver for +6 continuous hours while watching the Transformers Trilogy at +1.0 dB...lets just say there was plenty of headroom for louder volume levels!!! :T :bigsmile: 

My only disappointment is the crossover setting is not higher resolution. The Yamaha allowed to set at 10Hz increments while the Pioneer is limited to 20Hz. 

Other than that I am very happy!!


Has anyone experience the issue where the digital signal feed display on the front panel does not light up for certain sources/movies? I would have thought it would continuously display L, C, R, SL, SR, and LFE...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Pioneer doesn't calibrate the sub. This is why you need antimode or sms-1 to help with sub calibration. Yamaha does only calibrate until 60Hz from what I was told.


----------



## gsandhu25 (May 10, 2012)

Eww Not a fan of Elite receivers


----------

